# Exeter Wheelers' SR series 2019



## Ian H (27 Aug 2018)

We're running a full set of qualifiers for Paris-Brest-Paris next year. You can even choose from several events at most distances. The Avalon Sunrise 400 is yet to be published but will run.

All are on the AUK calendar and with more info at ukcyclist.co.uk

Ride a complete set and you can achieve one of the most exclusive SR badges, the EWCCSR.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Aug 2018)

Are you trying to attract a younger and more diverse set of riders, Ian?


----------



## Ian H (27 Aug 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Are you trying to attract a younger and more diverse set of riders, Ian?


Dunno about younger; conventional wisdom has been that the youngsters should be out racing.


----------

